# ¿Es seguro empalmar cable de audio sellandolo con cinta aislante normal y corriente?



## pableras (Dic 28, 2011)

Hola

No tengo mucha idea de electrónica, pero me han recomendado este foro ya que hay gente que podría ayudarme. El asunto es que tengo un altavoz de una microcadena philips que tiene un conector especial (no acaba en dos cables sueltos rojo y negro). El cable es demasiado corto y no existen alargadores para este conector especial de philips, así que he tenido que hacer dos empalmes para colocar lejos el altavoz. Los empalmes son con cable de audio.

El primer empalme va en el conector del altavoz (donde termina el cable original del altavoz). Desde aquí comienzan 2 metros de cable de audio que he comprado que terminan en otro empalme, pero esta vez de cable de audio a cable de audio. El motivo de este segundo empalme es que he comprado un conector similar al de philips en ebay (para no cortar el cable original del altavoz), y este conector lleva 20 cm de cable de audio, así que he tenido que empalmar ese cable de audio con el de 2 metros que he comprado en la tienda.

Es decir, lo tengo así:

ALTAVOZ - Cable ORIGINAL Altavoz - *EMPALME 1* - Cable Audio de Tienda - *EMPALME 2* - Conector Philips compatible comprado en ebay.

Para sellar los empalmes he utilizado cinta aislante normal y corriente comprada en una tienda de todo a 100.

Se que hay metodos para mejor correctamente estas cosas, pero no soy un manitas en esto y preferiria limitarme a dejarlo así si esto es seguro al 100 y no hay ningún riesgo de chispazo o quemado. *¿Es seguro, o puede haber algun tipo de chispazo o quemado debido a utilizar cinta aislante de un todo a 100?* Debo puntualizar que la cinta aislante toca los cables de cobre, los dos, el blanco y el rojo, ya que está por encima de ellos para sellarlos.

Aqui un par de fotos de los dos empalmes:


----------



## gesteve (Dic 28, 2011)

lo mejor seria que usaras bornes de conexiones como los siguientes


----------



## pableras (Dic 28, 2011)

gesteve, como he dicho no soy muy manitas digamos, agradeceré todos vuestros consejos, pero me gustaría saber si lo que he hecho con la cinta aislante es seguro o tiene algun minimo riesgo de chispazo o quemazo.

aunque sea una chapuza lo de la cinta aislante, creo que voy a dejarlo así si es seguro, ya que no tengo mucho tiempo y no soy manitas, ¿es totalmente imposible  que haya chispazo o quemazo con la cinta aislante? lo digo por que ese empalme está muy cerca  de una cortina, a veces tocandola


----------



## gesteve (Dic 28, 2011)

esto sera seguro siempre que los cables estén bien sellados y no haya ninguno que toque a otro y pueda hacer un cortocircuito. si todos los cables estén bien aislados y sellados no tendría que pasar nada.


----------



## pableras (Dic 28, 2011)

no se si están bien aislados y sellados, estan simplemente con cinta aislante por encima... eso es bien sellado y aislado? entre ellos no se tocan, pero si tocan a la cinta aislante, no se si se considera conductora al llevar pegamento... saludos


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 28, 2011)

Si el pegamento fuese conductor los incendios irían a la orden del día.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2011)

Si los empalmes están realizados de manera "*Prolija*" y encintados correctamente *NO* tendrás ningún tipo de inconveniente.

Recuerda respetar la polaridad de los cables.


Busca información sobre el tipo de empalme "*Unión Western*" que es el que corresponde a tu caso.

*Edit*
Si quieres mayor prolijidad de la puedes conseguir con la cinta, puedes emplear tubo "Termocontraible"


----------



## djwash (Dic 29, 2011)

A que le llaman *manitas*?

Lo malo de ese empalme es que el pegamento de esa cinta es tan malo que con los dias se desarma el monton de cinta que pusiste y deja todo embarrado de pegamento y tierra del ambiente.

Aunque por lo pronto no deberias tener problemas, no entiendo la razon de No usar una cinta aislante para electricidad, que por lo menos aqui sale muy barato un rollito de 5m.

Otra muy buena opcion es la del termocontraible que dice fogonazo, para ese empalme usaras unos 6cm, te costara unos pocos centavos y quedara muy prolijo y seguro.


----------



## pableras (Ene 1, 2012)

Compañeros, al final no era cinta aislante lo que he usado.... realmente era cinta de embalar lo que use para el empalme, solo que pensaba que se llamaba cinta aislante

¿es peligroso haber usado cinta de embalar?


----------



## djwash (Ene 1, 2012)

Ya vimos que era cinta de embalar, asique las opiniones son las mismas...


----------



## edward23 (Ene 10, 2012)

no confio mucho en esa cinta, en realidad cuando voy a hacer empalmes de ese tipo utilizo cinta de la que parece engomada


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 10, 2012)

Coincido con fogonazo. Macarrón termoretractil: Unes los cables, los cubres con el macarrón y calientas con un mechero (ojo, acercas la llama NO lo quemas). Queda bastante mejor que ese empalme con cinta. Y no hay que ser nada manitas para hacer eso.


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 10, 2012)

Ojo: Cada cable tiene que estar encintado por separado. Luego los podes juntar con otro poco de cinta para electricidad.
Claro que mejor te quedaría con spaghetti termocontraible, pero tenés que pasar dentro cada cable antes de hacer la unión. Luego los corres para que se tape la unión y lo calientas aunque sea con una cerilla, pero un poco lejos, no los quemes. Si antes tuvistes la precaución de poner otro trozo de spaghetti sobre los dos cables, alejado de la unión, lo corres tapando las dos uniones, calientas de nuevo, y tendras una unión perfecta. Ah, y mejor si sueldas las uniones.
Chau, suerte.


----------



## djrobe (Ene 16, 2012)

yo te recomiendo la funda termorretactil mucho mas fiable y menos engorrosa.el problema de la cinta aislante(por eso esta prohibido su uso en todo tipo de instalaciones)es que con el tiempo por el calor se va despegando i al final se convierte en algo parecido al papel pero con menos tolerancia al calor.


----------

